# I'm feeling stuck



## frenchtranslaterr

Dobrý deň, síce píšem do českého fóra, ale dúfam, že ma za to nikto nezlynčuje. 

Potrebovala by som preložiť vetu "I'm feeling stuck". Pýtala som sa na to už dvoch angličtinárov, či sa to dá preložiť v zmysle I can't take it anymore. It's annoying, I'm at my limit, I can't do anymore and I leave. A jeden mi napísal, že je to možné alebo on by to preložil ako I feel blocked, can't go further with something. Druhá kamoška mi poradila, že by to malo byť niečo ako Som v koncoch. Neviem kam z konopí. Neviem, čo ďalej. Cítim sa ako pokazený gramofón. 

Ide o to, že jedno dievča neustále plače a sťažuje sa. Dvaja ľudia sa ju snažia upokojiť a dohovoriť jej, ale chalan toho už má dosť, rozčúli sa, prevráti posteľ a nakoniec povie I'm feeling stuck, I'm leaving. Čiže mne by sa tam hodilo niečo v zmysle "Mám toho dosť, odchádzam", keďže je dosť naštvaný a bola by tam dobrá nejaká "úderná" veta, ale neviem, či sa to tak môže preložiť. Alebo ma napadlo, že by sa to mohlo preložiť ako "S tým už nepohnem", "S tým sa nedá nič robiť" alebo "S týmto už nič nezmôžem". Na to, či by to mohlo byť "Je to márne", "Nemá to cenu" mi povedali, že to je už trochu preexponované.

Ďakujem, a keď sa nikto neozve, napíšem do anglického fóra.


----------



## nueby

Jedná se o překlad do jakého jazyka, a je prioritou věrnost nebo přirozenost? V češtině lze najít výskyt "připadám si s tebou zabředlý", i když to mně osobně připadá jako kalk. Přirozenost překladů bude záviset na situaci. Kdyby onen chalan byl jen jeden z lidí, komu si dotyčná do nekonečna stěžuje, ale ne její partner, jehož mobilita je opravdu dotyčnou omezená, asi by se to říci nehodilo a bylo by lépe sáhnout po starém dobrém už mi lezeš krkem. Jenže totéž platí i na originál. Já i tam tedy nějaký vztah vnímám. Takže, jedná-li se opravdu o odchod z už omezujícího vztahu, v češtině se ve stejných situacích snad říkají věci jako nedá se s tebou/tady už dýchat, s tebou/tady už se nedá vydržet.

Možná se ozve někdo s nedávnější praxí v českých vztazích.


----------



## frenchtranslaterr

Ide preklad do slovenčiny alebo češtiny - to je mi jedno. A ide mi o to, aby som zachovala význam, ale aby to znelo, čo najprirodzenejšie alebo, aby sa použil nejaký výraz, ktorý sa bežne v češtine alebo slovenčine používa. 

Nejde o ich vzťah. Ide o tú situáciu. V danej situácii jedno dievča neustále plače a hovorí, že chce zomrieť, pretože ju šikanujú. Chalan a baba jej chceli pomôcť, ale neskončilo to podľa očakávaní toho dievčaťa. Nič sa nevyriešilo, preto ich obvinila, že nič nevyriešili, a tak ju baba začala chlácholiť. No to dievča i napriek tomu pokračuje v plači a tvrdí, že chce zomrieť a chalana, ktorý je zatiaľ stále ticho, to nakoniec prestane baviť počúvať, rozbije posteľ a povie I'm feeling stuck, I'm leaving. (Aj kvôli tomu, že povedala, že chce zomrieť, a pretože si myslí, že chyba je hlavne v nej a mohla by to napraviť sama a zbaviť sa šikany (čo je pravda).)

Dúfam, že som to teda dostatočne objasnila. Preto ďakujem za odpoveď, ale keby sa jednalo o vzťah, tak, áno, tvoj preklad je správny. Ešte stále neviem prísť na podstatu tej frázy a spôsob, ako to čo najprirodzenejšie vyjadriť. Snáď to "Už mi to lezie krkom "by sa aj hodilo, keďže je dosť naštvaný pre to, čo to dievča hovorí, a preto že sa jej snažili pomôcť a potom odíde. No a, čo sa týka tej mobility. V podstate ho neobmedzuje v zmysle, že tam pri nej "musí" byť. Preto ma napadlo, že by to mohlo byť niečo v zmysle "Mám toho dosť, odchádzam", ale zase neviem, či je v tom výraze i ten význam "stuck" - že s tým nevie pohnúť alebo sa tak cíti. Alebo, či sa s tým treba až tak veľmi zaoberať a proste to preložiť tak, aby to bolo zrozumiteľné v slovenčine.


----------



## nueby

Aha. Je to tedy opravdu divné použití fráze. Hlavně třeba mít na zřeteli, že "stuck" je chalan sám, ne něco, čím chce hýbat, ale on sám v něčem, z čeho už chce ven. Krkem mu tedy leze situace, ve které se nachází. Napsal vůbec originál rodilý mluvčí angličiny? Mnohem lépe se tam hodilo "I can't take/stand this [shit] any more."

Kdybych byl v té situaci já, asi bych řekl, že mi už s tím vším leze krkem nebo že mě už fakt sere. Přeci jen, když už převracím nábytek, měl bych snad použít i příslušný registr řeči. Není-li ovšem účelem ukazovat nějaký rozpor mezi agresivitou vůči nábytku a neschopností se přiměřeně situaci i vyjádřit verbálně.


----------



## frenchtranslaterr

Hej, myslím, že to bude tak, ako hovoríš. Chce sa dostať z tej situácie alebo ešte lepšie - celá tá situácia mu lezie na nervy a má toho po krk. Myslím, že skôr chcel ten hovoriaci vyjadriť toto nie to, čo som najprv písala. Len sa rozhodnem, či to vyjadrím tak drsne alebo to trochu zmiernim. Podľa mňa to v tomto prípade netreba veľmi prehnať, keďže ani sám hovoriaci nepoužil zrovna silný výraz. V každom prípade ďakujem za konzultáciu, nueby.


----------



## nueby

Rádo sa stalo. A je svatá pravda, že já asi s přílišnou oblibou využívám širokou škálu registrů


----------



## frenchtranslaterr

Nie, to je v pohode. Podľa mňa je to dobré... Znie to dobre... Aj s tým (shit)...


----------



## risa2000

*I am **(feeling) **stuck* - chápu jako *(mám pocit, že)* *nevím, jak dál*. Nevidím v tom žádnou emoci, afekt apod. tak jako ostatně už navrhl první anglický mluvčí, který byl dotazován. Možná nějaká emoce vyplývá ze situace, ale pokud je situace zachována i v překladu (nebo jde o hru, film?), tak bych se asi držel stejně neutrálního vyznění s tím, že případný významový posun vyplyne z kontextu. Napadá mne proto:
*Už nemám co dodat.
Tohle nikam nevede.
Končím.
*S případným (*Mám pocit, že*) na začátku (pokud tedy budu lpět na tom *feeling*).


----------



## frenchtranslaterr

Tak to potom, ale dosť mení význam, lebo nakoniec to potom bude naozaj podľa toho, čo mi poradili ako prvé. Už sa mi z toho motá hlava, ale ďakujem, risa2000. Tú emóciu dá dosť jasne najavo a zreteľne ju cítiť a doslova "vidieť", takže asi je skôr lepšie použiť v texte neutrálnejší výraz. (Je to text s obrázkami.) Ak ste toto mali na mysli. Ďakujem pekne.


----------



## triti

Přešlapuje na jednom místě neví kudy dál je v tom zamotany a nevidí cestu ven


----------

